# can't find recipe: creme brulee cheesecake



## shellbellc (Feb 1, 2008)

Out for a business lunch one day and ordered creme brulee cheesecake.  I've found a few recipes, but none that I think represent how this one was made.  It was in two layers, creme brulee on the bottom, also the creme brulee had actual vanilla bean flecks in it.  I think it also had them in the cheesecake part, which delivered a phenominal vanilla kick.  I could attempt on my own, but if someone has a recipe already, it's easier to start from there...

Thanks!


----------



## dionysus (Feb 1, 2008)

*Creme Brulee Cheesecake*
48 ounces cream cheese, softened
1 1/2 cups granulated sugar
6 tablespoons low fat sour cream
6 eggs
3/4 cup heavy cream
3 cups vanilla wafer crumbs
3/4 cup (1 1/2 sticks) unsalted butter, melted
6 tablespoons brown sugar
4 teaspoons orange peel
3/4 cup granulated sugar (for topping)
Boiling water (for baking)
Strawberries, raspberries and blueberries (for garnish)

Preheat oven to 325 degrees F.

In a bowl place the cream cheese, 1/2 cups of sugar and sour cream and beat on medium speed until mixture is smooth. Add the eggs, heavy cream and orange peel. Beat until all the mixture is smooth.

In another bowl, mix until well blended the vanilla wafer crumbs, butter and brown sugar. With fingers pat the wafer mixture into a springform pan; top the wafer mixture with the cheese mixture. Place pan into a larger pan and add boiling water to cover halfway up sides of springform pan. Bake for 40 minutes or until set.

Remove very carefully the springform pan from water and let cool for 30 minutes at room temperature.

Refrigerate for 4 hours or until serving time.

Slowly unmold the cake from the pan, sprinkle with the remaining sugar and broil under broiler until sugar melts and browns (be careful not to burn the sugar).

To serve, place cheesecake on a serving platter and surround with fresh strawberries, raspberries and blueberries.


----------



## vlap (Feb 1, 2008)

You may not find a recipe for it. If you want to try and reproduce it here is what I would do. 

 Cook a typical cheesecake in a 9" round pan. Cool. 

Now you can use a pan (9" again) line the bottom with parchment (stick it down with non stick spray along with the sides lightly) and cook a nice vanilla creme brulee. Cool and freeze. Once semi solid unmold from the pan (may need to work a knife along the side, warm the knife first in hot water) Once unmolded layer the brulee on top and add frosting if needed. Or use no frosting and burn the top of the brulee.

I have recipes for both if you need them.


----------

